# There is No SEAL Team...



## AWP (May 11, 2011)

...but the one true SEAL Team and that SEAL Team is SEAL Team 6. Or DEVGRU. Or whatever.

Nothing personal SEALs, but I kind of liked it when your publicity level was in the cheesy movie/ game/ Discovery special arena and I seriously wish our country would remove itself from DEVGRU's jock. Or SEAL Team 6. Or whoever.

I wish this would go ahead and blow over (and a part of me thinks you guys wish it would too).


----------



## Ex3 (May 11, 2011)

First Somalia pirates and now Osama...you can't blame the country for thinking that SEALs are the best thing since sliced bread.   But why does the media keep calling them 6?  DEVGRU isn't cool enough, I guess.


----------



## AWP (May 11, 2011)

The flavor du jour....this too shall pass.


----------



## TH15 (May 11, 2011)

Don't you think if  CAG got the call they'd be the ones in the spotlight?


----------



## surgicalcric (May 11, 2011)

TH15 said:


> Don't you think if CAG got the call they'd be the ones in the spotlight?



And our feelings would be the same   (the movie titles would then be Delta Force...)   The name of the unit(s) conducting these types of operations shouldn't be released.  Wanting to know doesnt equate needing to know.

At this rate, it wont be long before there will be live feeds into peoples homes IOT satisfy their want to know...


----------



## x SF med (May 11, 2011)

This thread sucks.     Let them fall back into the shadows and valleys, only to rise like wraiths from the depths when needed....   If you give them individual medals, you blow security for the Team, or at least those members...  The PUC is going to have to suffice....


----------



## SpitfireV (May 11, 2011)

Medals don't have to be publicly announced do they?


----------



## Boon (May 11, 2011)

I wonder who would have had the op if the location wasn't surrounded by all that water.


----------



## DA SWO (May 11, 2011)

Ex3 said:


> First Somalia pirates and now Osama...you can't blame the country for thinking that SEALs are the best thing since sliced bread.  But why does the media keep calling them 6? DEVGRU isn't cool enough, I guess.



Guy named Marchinko put ST6 onto the lips of every journalist, and he keeps popping up to revive the term.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 11, 2011)

They should have had a Reserve unit full of cooks and clerks do that mission (or at least said it was).......What kind of thought would that put into the worlds ideas about our actual gunfighters.:-"


----------



## SpitfireV (May 11, 2011)

JAB said:


> They should have had a Reserve unit full of cooks and clerks do that mission (or at least said it was).......What kind of thought would that put into the worlds ideas about our actual gunfighters.:-"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 11, 2011)

LOL that who we should have sent......The Navy SEAL cook/Ninja of the planet/LAW MAN!


----------



## SpitfireV (May 11, 2011)

I have been waiting for *just* the right time to bust that picture out, so thanks


----------



## RackMaster (May 11, 2011)

We all know that this is just a story to cover up the existence of an army of John Wayne zombie warriors led by Chuck Norris.


----------



## Servimus (May 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31wvQz2eN6w&feature=feedu


----------



## Vegas (May 11, 2011)

the Navy is always willing to accept free publicity... whether they do the mission or not!


----------



## dknob (May 11, 2011)

the SEALs nickname within the community of "Hollywood" has its deep roots and valid reasons. :)


----------



## x SF med (May 11, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Medals don't have to be publicly announced do they?


 
they become a matter of public record and are available through a FOIA Request....  thus the reason posers can be busted so easily.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 11, 2011)

That's interesting. Couldn't the name be withheld through privacy provisions though? Or even classify the name at Secret? I'm sure these aren't original suggestions though.


----------



## AWP (May 11, 2011)

DEVGRU...Klingons....same thing.

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011...es-star-trek-terrorists-bin-laden/?test=faces

At least we didn't send Jessica Lynch and the 507th.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 11, 2011)

Recently released classified photo of a SEAL team resting:


----------



## Marauder06 (May 11, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> That's interesting. Couldn't the name be withheld through privacy provisions though? Or even classify the name at Secret? I'm sure these aren't original suggestions though.



In most circumstances, if you do it right medals and the fact that you received them do not have to be classified.  _What you did to get the medals_ could be classified, but the award certifications can (and should) be unclass.  All of the certs for my deployment awards are unclass.


----------



## x SF med (May 12, 2011)

Aren't SEALs like those black helicopter thingies?   Just fig newtons in somebodies beer addled brain....  Hey, what's that sound?


----------



## SpitfireV (May 12, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> In most circumstances, if you do it right medals and the fact that you received them do not have to be classified. _What you did to get the medals_ could be classified, but the award certifications can (and should) be unclass. All of the certs for my deployment awards are unclass.



I'm talking about solely making the names of anyone involved in this mission who gets medals classified. I mean, the mission itself is pretty much open source now and I think they should be rewarded for the job but quietly. Perhaps release the citation and "Petty Officer A awarded Grand Poobah Hat. Citation follows" sort of thing.


----------



## mike_cos (May 12, 2011)

HOLLiS said:


> Recently released classified photo of a SEAL team resting:


this is classified photo of SEAL team leader who killed OBL, awarded with bronze star medal...
(I have taken this pic couse I was there at the ceremony... no bullshits)


----------



## x SF med (May 12, 2011)

Check out the US Army Special Forces Sub forum - I posted the link to Bob Howard's Medal of Honor citation - that's the general format for any award...  kind of hard to fake it out - it raises flags all over the place if it were to read "...In unknown classified areas doing unknown classified things to unknown classified bad guys, did knowingly and with great valor honor himself and the entire unknown unit in which he may or may not have been serving at the time of the mission which may or may not have happened as stated previously and might have to be redacted in order to preserve the classification of any mission which may or may not have been previously mentioned or redacted ...."   they're fucking wordy enough already.


----------



## mike_cos (May 12, 2011)

I go to see...


----------



## SpitfireV (May 12, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Check out the US Army Special Forces Sub forum - I posted the link to Bob Howard's Medal of Honor citation - that's the general format for any award... kind of hard to fake it out - it raises flags all over the place if it were to read "...In unknown classified areas doing unknown classified things to unknown classified bad guys, did knowingly and with great valor honor himself and the entire unknown unit in which he may or may not have been serving at the time of the mission which may or may not have happened as stated previously and might have to be redacted in order to preserve the classification of any mission which may or may not have been previously mentioned or redacted ...." they're fucking wordy enough already.



I think we've got our wires crossed. I'm only talking about classifying their names. Not the citation (though I think it should be awarded quietly, if there were to be one).


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 12, 2011)

dknob said:


> the SEALs nickname within the community of "Hollywood" has its deep roots and valid reasons. :)


----------



## Chopstick (May 12, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011...es-star-trek-terrorists-bin-laden/?test=faces


They've got Bat'leths and Phasers??  Who knew???


----------



## mike_cos (May 12, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


>



Airsoft gunner with M14 scout?


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 12, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> Airsoft gunner with M14 scout?



I believe he was the real deal, if I recall correctly. There was a bunch of photos that came out with that in the SEAL thread in MPNet way back.


----------



## dknob (May 12, 2011)

oh shit man, that Seal with the starfish is epic.


----------



## mike_cos (May 12, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> I believe he was the real deal, if I recall correctly. There was a bunch of photos that came out with that in the SEAL thread in MPNet way back.


oh Siatonist... i'm jocking...:)...



dknob said:


> oh shit man, that Seal with the starfish is epic.


I've taken 2 years ago on Ballestas Islands... (Peru)


----------



## Vat_69 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> I'm talking about solely making the names of anyone involved in this mission who gets medals classified. I mean, the mission itself is pretty much open source now and I think they should be rewarded for the job but quietly. Perhaps release the citation and "Petty Officer A awarded Grand Poobah Hat. Citation follows" sort of thing.



Those names are going to come out.  Even if the operators themselves are professional enough not to write a bunch of books about it, it'll get leaked.  Probably soon.


----------



## Tiger_Goosebark (May 12, 2011)

> Don't you think if CAG got the call they'd be the ones in the spotlight?



What's a CAG? Sounds like a NOC... Was the publicity that bad over the past 15 - 20 years?! A rose by any other name is... not a rose and never existed, that's your upper lip you're smellin' quit spending leave in Indonesia!


----------



## mike_cos (May 12, 2011)

I thought SeALs would use (preferred)  SOC16... not Scout... (and that Altama.... mmm not like seals).. but surely i'm wrong


----------



## Vat_69 (May 12, 2011)

This conversation is toeing the OPSEC line with all the different names and terminology floating around. Especially for the internets.  We are a popcorn fart from someone who hasn't been read in answering Tiger's question.   and that's bad, ummmmkay.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Check out the US Army Special Forces Sub forum - I posted the link to Bob Howard's Medal of Honor citation - that's the general format for any award... kind of hard to fake it out - it raises flags all over the place if it were to read "...In unknown classified areas doing unknown classified things to unknown classified bad guys, did knowingly and with great valor honor himself and the entire unknown unit in which he may or may not have been serving at the time of the mission which may or may not have happened as stated previously and might have to be redacted in order to preserve the classification of any mission which may or may not have been previously mentioned or redacted ...." they're fucking wordy enough already.



I think you may have actually gotten a certificate of appreciation from an undisclosed forward location that read a little bit like that... :-"


----------



## Tiger_Goosebark (May 12, 2011)

...nope


----------



## mike_cos (May 12, 2011)

Vat_69 said:


> We are a popcorn fart


We?... We who?


----------



## x SF med (May 12, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> I think you may have actually gotten a certificate of appreciation from an undisclosed forward location that read a little bit like that... :-"


 
...or I just know how to actually use the English Subjunctive Secondary Imperfect in the Modern English language (and because my OE and ME are a bit rusty at the moment)....  and remembered some sort of odd documentation that may or may not have possibly been a certificate that may or may not have expressed some sort of thanks for an execution of morale building deliverance of items that might contain calories and objects of glee for minors but sent to persons who by their location and occupation could not be minors, but act as such on occasion more oft than not when taking leisure time....

Um, what did you say?    wow.....  WTF did I just say?  I confused myself, I must have been channeling James Joyce or a governmet staff writer or a dead intel guy.....:confused:


----------



## Marauder06 (May 12, 2011)

x SF med said:


> ...or I just know how to actually use the English Subjunctive Secondary Imperfect in the Modern English language (and because my OE and ME are a bit rusty at the moment).... and remembered some sort of odd documentation that may or may not have possibly been a certificate that may or may not have expressed some sort of thanks for an execution of morale building deliverance of items that might contain calories and objects of glee for minors but sent to persons who by their location and occupation could not be minors, but act as such on occasion more oft than not when taking leisure time....
> ....:confused:



you forgot to add "... that were promptly NOT shared with any AWP-type personnel who may or may not have also been in said forward area."


----------



## x SF med (May 12, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> you forgot to add "... that were promptly NOT shared with any AWP-type personnel who may or may not have also been in said forward area."



AWP got his own friggin morale package and didn't share either....  he made it known there would be no goodwill fostered by said calorie filled bundles of goodness as were received by him....   I believe the AWP stated (in the words of the immortal Daffy Duck) "Mine, Mine, Mine! I am a happy miser!"


----------



## AWP (May 12, 2011)

x SF med said:


> AWP got his own friggin morale package and didn't share either.... he made it known there would be no goodwill fostered by said calorie filled bundles of goodness as were received by him.... I believe the AWP stated (in the words of the immortal Daffy Duck) "Mine, Mine, Mine! I am a happy miser!"


 
Lies, damn lies, all of them! I shared around my entire workcenter. C is for Cookie but it is also for Caring and I shared all of those care packages with my fellow man.


----------



## Vat_69 (May 13, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> We?... We who?



We this thread.


----------



## mike_cos (May 13, 2011)

Vat_69 said:


> We this thread.


Ah ok.. I understand well... I do well farts..


----------



## Ex3 (May 13, 2011)

Vegas said:


> the Navy is always willing to accept free publicity... whether they do the mission or not!





dknob said:


> the SEALs nickname within the community of "Hollywood" has its deep roots and valid reasons.:)



Can't you just feel the love in the room?


----------



## x SF med (May 13, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Lies, damn lies, all of them! I shared around my entire workcenter. C is for Cookie but it is also for Caring and I shared all of those care packages with my fellow man.


 
You work with Fobbits  like in the song....
Are we not men?
We are Fob-it!

WCMN  ain't gonna be the same without MN...  I guess we change your cookie selection to Oatmeal Colon Blow with metamucil.....   sorry AWP, that just sounds like a bad cookie that needs to be fed to hadji, not even you deserve that.....


----------



## LibraryLady (May 13, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Lies, damn lies, all of them! I shared around my entire workcenter. C is for Cookie but it is also for Caring and I shared all of those care packages with my fellow man.



Aaaaand how much money did you make?  

LL


----------



## x SF med (May 13, 2011)

Hey, VAT....   I'm not a popcorn fart, I'm a motorboat powered by beans....  who needs a jacuzzi when you can make your own?


----------



## Diablo (May 14, 2011)

JAB said:


> LOL that who we should have sent......The Navy SEAL cook/Ninja of the planet/LAW MAN!



and dont forget the inventor of the now famous front kick being used by MMA figthers.


----------



## Diablo (May 14, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> this is classified photo of SEAL team leader who killed OBL, awarded with bronze star medal...
> (I have taken this pic couse I was there at the ceremony... no bullshits)



Oh, and I supppose these guys were better suited for the mission?


----------



## Diablo (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Diablo (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Diablo (May 14, 2011)

Now, who was all hollywood back then?  Stop your crying and let the SEALs have their day in the sun.  10 years from now it will be some other unit.  Most likely it will be Navy though. ;)


----------



## mike_cos (May 14, 2011)

Diablo said:


> Stop your crying and let the SEALs have their day in the sun.


I'm not crying Diablo...I'm just laughing my ass off... SEALS are always in the sun for me


----------



## Diablo (May 14, 2011)

mike_cos said:


> I'm not crying Diablo...I'm just laughing my ass off... SEALS are always in the sun for me


 
just funnin wit cha mike.  BTW i really dig the dog video.  kool stuff.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 14, 2011)

First the Maersk Alabama and now bin Laden....when is Coast Guard SOF gonna get their due??


----------



## Mac_NZ (May 14, 2011)

The Coasties should be thankful, DevGru will have to rebrand now Disney has trademarked the name.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thecutline/20110513/en_yblog_thecutline/disney-trademarks-seal-team-6


----------



## dmcgill (May 15, 2011)

Envy...

..jealousy?

I'm out.


----------



## Lycurgus (Apr 14, 2012)

Awards for classified missions actually have a secret or top secret classification respectively, and they have a declassify date...sometimes 20 or more years.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have received "classified" awards before, I suspect a bunch of other folks on the site have too.  They were pretty common in OIF and OEF.   Usually the only thing that is classified is the writeup, which no one outside of the awards chain needs to know about anyway. The certificates, and the fact that the awards were given, are UNCLASS. The awards are reflected in my official records and the certs are in my "I love me" book. I suspect that's the way it is in the vast majority of cases throughout the military.

Anyone claiming to have received an award, even a "classified" one, should be able to put up paperwork to support that claim If they can't, then their mission was so ninja-double-secret-probation or whatever that they shouldn't be talking about it in the first place.


----------



## Lycurgus (Apr 14, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> The certificates, and the fact that the awards were given, are UNCLASS. The awards are reflected in my official records and the certs are in my "I love me" book. I suspect that's the way it is in the vast majority of cases throughout the military.
> 
> Anyone claiming to have received an award, even a "classified" one, should be able to put up paperwork to support that claim If they can't, then their mission was so ninja-double-secret-probation or whatever that they shouldn't be talking about it in the first place.


 
Exactly.  In the online record, it says I received X award, but the write up is not there.  The actual award write up will read declassify on such and such date at the bottom.


----------

